# RB25DET with a Q45 throttle body



## skylinez (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone here swapped a RB25DET engine in their 240sx and also done a Infinite Q45 90mm throttle body to it. If so, what did you have to do to it to get it to run right?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

is that even an upgrade? What can the RB25MAFs flow in stock form? Wouldn't a z32 upgrade be easier/better anyway?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

a throttle body is not a MAF
Its a common upgrade for the skylines but im not sure whats involved


----------



## skylinez (Jun 24, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> is that even an upgrade? What can the RB25MAFs flow in stock form? Wouldn't a z32 upgrade be easier/better anyway?


The Q45 is a 90mm were as the Z32 is smaller.


----------



## skylinez (Jun 24, 2005)

Joel said:


> a throttle body is not a MAF
> Its a common upgrade for the skylines but im not sure whats involved


I am doing the Q45 MAF and throttle body. Both are 90mm which is bigger than the z32 and as far as throttle body is concerned gives better throttle response.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Joel said:


> a throttle body is not a MAF
> Its a common upgrade for the skylines but im not sure whats involved


fuck i read that wrong, my bad


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

skylinez said:


> Has anyone here swapped a RB25DET engine in their 240sx and also done a Infinite Q45 90mm throttle body to it. If so, what did you have to do to it to get it to run right?


the only way I know of getting one on is to have the greddy intake manifold..it's designed to use a q45 throtle..


----------

